# Walther Forum is down?



## OMSBH44 (Jul 7, 2006)

Anyone know why the Walther forum (www.waltherfourm.com) is down?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Its been down a few days now. It happens occassionally. They have a lot of server problems - they usually fix it w/i a day, though.


----------



## OMSBH44 (Jul 7, 2006)

-----BEGIN PGP SIGNED MESSAGE-----
Hash: SHA1
Thanks, Ship'

I noticed that there is very little participation there. I hope they can
hang on!


-----BEGIN PGP SIGNATURE-----
Version: PGP Desktop 9.5.1 (Build 1557)
wj8DBQFFfwv6dUtGSBL0ypURAmawAKDwj1MRQFaZMJDayaVA+Ks1AatQJQCdGX8g
jWr+DuMUBWiEHlKJyJHrjPU=
=xDWh
-----END PGP SIGNATURE-----


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

They've been down before. I was just checking in here to make sure it wasn't me. The Walther Forum has been around for quite a while. Never a lot of traffic there, but very good info.


----------



## Martini13 (Jul 5, 2006)

*Walther Forum*

I wouold be wiling to guess the reason there is so little action is because they use a form of logging in which I think the CIA would find hard to use.

I have been unable to log on, and NOBODY will answer my e-mails. I visit almost daily, but am unable to post.:smt022


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I don't know why there is an issue - I have been on there a long time and had no problems registering. MAybe U should re-register.


----------



## Martini13 (Jul 5, 2006)

*Walther Forum*

It's a catch 22, I've tried but the keep telling me the already have a Martini13 regestered. That's the reason I tried to e-mail. However, nobody answers.

Guess I'll just continue to be a guest. I'll add my two cents here re: Walthers.

This all came about when they started issuing passwords.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, U'd have to use a new screen name and re-register


----------



## Martini13 (Jul 5, 2006)

I've been thinking about doing just that. It just galls me since I am the Martini13 that is registered there.:smt076


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, register under a new name - then U can access the board and post a message to the admin - maybe then U can get the older one worked out.


----------



## Out West (Oct 1, 2006)

I can't post there either. Not really a big deal since interesting updates are not very frequent. Just a touch frustrating.

Out West


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I don't know why - I've never had an issue. U just need to reregister I suppose, as I said above. Then U could post for help and maybe get your old ID back.


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

If you can find the "cookie" that is referenced by the Walther Forum, you can delete it and it might help. I had to do that before.


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

> Sorry, the boards are offline at the moment
> 
> Dear WaltherForums Member,
> 
> ...


Im not the only one who gets this message, right?

I really wanna go on the board.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Mdnitedrftr said:


> Im not the only one who gets this message, right?
> 
> I really wanna go on the board.


Yea, I got that message too. But, the original message about the forum being down was BEFORE this. The forum WAS down a week due to server issues. Then it came up for a little while, and NOW its doing the software upgrade.


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

Ok, just making sure. Cause the message says the forum will be down for less than a couple days, but its been quite awhile...


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Mdnitedrftr said:


> Ok, just making sure. Cause the message says the forum will be down for less than a couple days, but its been quite awhile...


A day or so ago, I saw the new software showing, but it stated they were still working on it.

Now, its some advertisement page coming up - not sure what's going on...


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, its back up and running now  :smt023


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

Really? I still get the same message. :smt022


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Mdnitedrftr said:


> Really? I still get the same message. :smt022


Unless its gone down again, I posted a message or 2 last night...


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Try going here (since it seems that it didn't send U automatically, for some reason)

http://www.waltherforums.com/vb/


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

You're the man!


----------

